# Little shout-out to Mouser



## bretvh (Apr 3, 2020)

I did a very small order on Mouser for a couple things I couldn't get at Tayda, which is usually the case when I order from them. Got the below email today and just thought they deserved some appreciation for the extra customer service.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 3, 2020)

We have Mouser in Australia, Sort Of!
*Everything* comes via USA so around 5 to 7 day turnaround unless you pay Crazy shipping prices!
Don't know how long with Current conditions.
We are around 58 cents to the US Dollar!


----------



## Barry (Apr 3, 2020)

music6000 said:


> We have Mouser in Australia, Sort Of!
> *Everything* comes via USA so around 5 to 7 day turnaround unless you pay Crazy shipping prices!
> Don't know how long with Current conditions.
> We are around 58 cents to the US Dollar!


Don't worry we're printing money like crazy, so won't be long before things balance out


----------



## HamishR (Apr 4, 2020)

Mouser in Australia comes from Hong Kong.  It's good service and I sometimes find things there I can't get anywhere else - although their website can be intimidating. It's pretty quick to Australia and shipping is free if you order over around Aust$100 or so. Which is very easily achieved!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Every time I have tried to purchase from Mouser Australia, it's shipping  is UPS & USPS so one can only assume it's coming from the USA.
Minimum Shipping Costs is $24.00.


----------



## bretvh (Apr 8, 2020)

@music6000 Ugh, I'm sorry to hear that! 



music6000 said:


> We have Mouser in Australia, Sort Of!
> *Everything* comes via USA so around 5 to 7 day turnaround unless you pay Crazy shipping prices!
> Don't know how long with Current conditions.
> We are around 58 cents to the US Dollar!


----------



## bretvh (Apr 8, 2020)

@HamishR I agree, it takes me much longer to source stuff on the Mouser site. It's hard to know which things are the correct dimensions/values. I find myself doing much more measuring and datasheet reviewing before pulling the trigger there. 



HamishR said:


> Mouser in Australia comes from Hong Kong.  It's good service and I sometimes find things there I can't get anywhere else - although their website can be intimidating. It's pretty quick to Australia and shipping is free if you order over around Aust$100 or so. Which is very easily achieved!


----------



## HamishR (Apr 9, 2020)

Ha! Same! Especially with the Hammond enclosures because it seems they list the same thing under three different numbers.

With our dollar the way it is right now it's depressing to see the price in US dollars then do the maths... So I buy as little as possible. I like Mouser for Switchcraft jack sockets, through-hole transistors and Hammond enclosures.  Although Tayda do texture black powdercoated enclosures now so I may be using Mouser less.


----------



## bretvh (Apr 9, 2020)

I just got one of the "black sand" enclosures from Tayda for building the Parasit Multiwave Mega into. I wasn't sure what to expect, but it's a neat, textured flat-ish black finish. 



HamishR said:


> Ha! Same! Especially with the Hammond enclosures because it seems they list the same thing under three different numbers.
> 
> With our dollar the way it is right now it's depressing to see the price in US dollars then do the maths... So I buy as little as possible. I like Mouser for Switchcraft jack sockets, through-hole transistors and Hammond enclosures.  Although Tayda do texture black powdercoated enclosures now so I may be using Mouser less.


----------



## HamishR (Apr 9, 2020)

That finish is my go-to.  I used that finish on a '98 Harley Fat Boy - the tank and fenders . It looked killer but the people at the local Harley dealership thought I was mad. Then Harley came out with the Fat Boy Lo which was in matt black and suddenly I'm not so dumb.    Right now I have a Triumph Bonneville which has tank, mudguards and side panels in texture black to match the engine. It's a tough finish which is way cheaper than paint and looks way cool IMO!


----------



## bretvh (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh! Jealous about the Triumph! I got my rider endorsement about four years ago, then hit some financial struggles and have not been able to justigy buying one. That was one of the top models on my wish list.


----------

